# Turkey eggs



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

Does any one have experience with turkeys? I got gifted a turkey and the first day she layed an egg. The second day she layed a jelly egg without the shell.... 


And now I've had her for two weeks and no more eggs. I don't know if turkeys lay eggs like chickens where they lay unfertilized eggs or if she has to have a Tom to lay.

She also seems to have swelled feet... I don't know if this has something to do with her egglessness


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We had a pair of turkeys, the hen layer eggs once in awhile but not all the time... And sometimes we got the egg without a 'shell' too... 

I am not sure about the swollen feet though.. I bet someone here dose


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we call that a soft shell egg...she is needing more calcium in her diet..Turkeys are seasonal layers..mine lay from late spring through summer..



> Causes for thin egg shells
> Calcium is the primary mineral that makes up eggshells and when not supplied in the diet, the hen does not have the basic materials needed to make the shell. The problem is produced when whole grains or feeds deficient in minerals and vitamins make up the bulk of the laying hen diet. Thin egg shells are observed when calcium, phosphorus and vitamin D3 are not provided in diets at adequate levels. It is more often observed during periods of hot weather because calcium is conserved and retained within the hen's body less efficiently.
> The quality of the shells is improved by feeding a complete laying ration as the only diet. This diet supplies all nutrients in the proper proportions so the hen can produce good shells. If thin egg shells becomes a problem, it is advisable to add 2 pounds of oyster shells (as an oyster shell flour or hen-sized oyster shells) to every 100 pounds of complete layer ration.
> This will provide a quick remedy to the problem and should restore egg shell quality within a short period of time. After the egg shell quality is restored, the addition of oyster shell can be eliminated and the complete layer diet can then maintain good egg shell formation. It is also advisable to also add a vitamin supplement to the drinking water while the oyster shell is being added to the feed. This will help ensure that calcium and phosphorus in the diet is being properly absorbed through the digestive system and will be available for deposition as shell on the egg.


As for her legs swelling..is iy both or one?


----------



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

I did immediately offer her oyster shell and give her laying hen feed. 

Both feet seem larger than normal turkey feet but she only lightly limps on one. 

Could she not be laying if she is lonely? I have her locked up by herself because I heard turkeys can't be kept with chickens.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We used to have a tom turkey with very swelled feet. They got progressively worse until he eventually could hardly walk, and we had to put him down.  

We discovered that he most likey had bumble foot, but the vetrycin and epsom salt soaks just werent enough. Try to keep her on soft surfaces and discourage flying. Also, keep her weight down and consider soaking her feet in epsom salt. It seems to be a common and devastating condition in domestic turkeys. Do you know what breed she is? Broad brasted variaties tend to have a whole slew of issues when kept past their "usual" time. I hope she gets better for you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My turkeys ran loose with my chickens...Until they started crossing the road..couldnt have then cause an accident : ) She does need a buddy...get her another turkey or a duck...we had a Tom turkey, two ducks and a goose who hung out together,...she doesnt need a tom to lay but she does need company...
Check the bottom of her feet...look for bumps or sticker...


----------



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a duck! I'll put it in with her and maybe make her happy.

Here's her feet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe poor baby...get her a kiddy pool and keep cool water for her to soak her feet in..the duck will like to too : ) Check under the feet to be sure its not packed with dirt. Sometimes I have to dig a lot of hard pressed matter from my chickens and turkeys feet...it can ush the top side up like that...if its swelling the cool pool water might at least give some relief..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get a pic of the bottom of her feet? If there is a black "scab" then it is bumble foot and you will have to cut into it and get the core out. If you do a google search on bumble foot surgery you should come up with some threads on how to do it.

I have successfully treated bumblefoot many times.


----------

